# Size of boat



## Nasab

Hi,
I'm fairly new to this saltwater fishing gig. However, I am looking into purchasing a Sea Fox 200xt so I can hopefully get to some fish besides catfish. Would this boat be able to get through the destin pass? I've heard horror stories about it, and I would hate to be taken by the salesman. Also, I noticed most of the public numbers are about 10 miles out, and then another 20-25 miles. The tank is big enough, but should I take this boat out that far? Any advise would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JD7.62

Sure you could get offshore and out the pass in a 20ft boat. Pick your days. However, what are you wanting to do more? Inshore or offshore? If offshore, get an offshore boat. If youre buying that SF new you can get a better boat a couple of years old for the same price.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Until I just bought a 21ft, we went as far out a 17 miles in a 17 footer without much though other than if our kidneys were up to it.... Usually not. haha


----------



## Chapman5011

I got a seafox 237 and I go 40-50 miles out. But I have to pick my days. 

You can find some good deals on seafox's. Just don't ask the forum their opinion. 
I like mine. It does its job


----------



## Nasab

Thank you for the information. I'm looking at a used one, and I don't want to go much larger because I would still like to throw it on a lake every now and then. Are the ipilot trolling motors worth it? It has a 24 volt trolling motor, but it looks like it's seen it's better days. Could a 24 volt ipilot keep me over the spot in the open water? Or would I have to upgrade to a 36 volt (way too much $)? Thanks again


----------



## scott44

What kind of day it is makes all the difference in the world...sometimes a john boat will go in the gulf wide open till it runs out of gas,other times it won't clear the jettys.Just keep in mind that the worse it gets the slower ya go.This matters to me 27mi from the gulf.Big boats are for big water,when it gets bad,a small one aint for outrunning it.


----------



## sealark

Get some more experience before buying any boat. Go with local people that have been boating offshore for a few years. Many people myself included buy to small of a boat and regret it later. I now run a 20.6 ft wellcraft and will go anywhere in it. But experience is the key you can own a 30 ft boat and loose it without experience.


----------



## AndyS

Nasab said:


> .... I don't want to go much larger because I would still like to throw it on a lake every now and then. ....


I've seen some pretty big boats out on lakes. Unless you're wanting to get up into some really shallow or stumpy waters.


----------



## rscrubberrn

I run a ProKat 2660 and it handles everything really well. Has a 13" draft. Once you fish on a Kat you may never want anything less.


----------



## NoMoSurf

AndyS said:


> I've seen some pretty big boats out on lakes. Unless you're wanting to get up into some really shallow or stumpy waters.


Keep in mind, some lakes have size limits or worse. Like my case. Many of the areas that I fish, I cant get my 21 Cape Horn in the water because of the ramps. Thus, I have a 16fotter too. haha


----------



## Sea-r-cy

sealark said:


> Get some more experience before buying any boat. Go with local people that have been boating offshore for a few years. Many people myself included buy to small of a boat and regret it later. I now run a 20.6 ft wellcraft and will go anywhere in it. But experience is the key you can own a 30 ft boat and loose it without experience.


Very good advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## markbxr400

I have a SeaFox 220 Bay Fox. I take it 25-30 miles offshore for snapper fishing. Like others have said - pick your days. 1 or 2 feet in boat size makes a huge difference. 1 or 2 feet it seas makes a critical difference. Be ready to turn around on those days that turn out to be too rough.


----------



## Chapman5011

The first Friday of federal red snapper season would be a good example. We went out and seas were one's. We saw many smaller boats out there. Later in the day, 2's-two and a half seas. Still plenty of smaller boats out there.
When we came thru the pass around 4 pm, all total shit had broke loose , huge tide coming out of the pass, with a good wind coming out of the south, made for some very very dangerous waters from what started and ended like a nice day offshore. 
There were plenty of puckered buttholes that afternoon coming into perdido pass. That's for sure.


----------



## GALSUN

loves kats


----------



## AndyS

NoMoSurf said:


> Keep in mind, some lakes have size limits or worse. Like my case. Many of the areas that I fish, I cant get my 21 Cape Horn in the water because of the ramps. Thus, I have a 16fotter too. haha


Perfect! 

I've been trying to figure out how I'd explain to her why I need a second boat. Thanks!


----------



## markbxr400

Nasab said:


> Thank you for the information. I'm looking at a used one, and I don't want to go much larger because I would still like to throw it on a lake every now and then. Are the ipilot trolling motors worth it? It has a 24 volt trolling motor, but it looks like it's seen it's better days. Could a 24 volt ipilot keep me over the spot in the open water? Or would I have to upgrade to a 36 volt (way too much $)? Thanks again


On the iPilot question - I love mine. I can hit a reef, set the anchor-lock and start fishing. It holds me right on the reef - UNLESS - winds and currents overpower the motor, then you will get pulled off. But at least 80% of the time mine holds. I have a 24V iPilot on a 22'SeaFox bay boat.


----------



## Final Contender

My two cents, I had! A 20’ Fox, I wouldn’t head out the pass in any seas over 1 foot!


----------



## SurfRidr

Boat size is less important than experience and comfort level. Start with only the very nicest days, and work your way up.

Also, absolutely whatever boat you go out in, make sure you have a membership with Sea Tow or comparable service, a good marine radio with adequate antenna height to broadcast plenty of distance for where you will be going, and ideally a GPS beacon locator. Don't rely on cell service alone. There are threads on all this stuff, and it's important.

Never been in a Sea Fox; bought only my 2nd boat this summer, but I'm certainly still a relative novice when it comes to the open water. Best of luck on your purchase!


----------



## Ez2cDave

Safety is everything . . . Gain a LOT of experience before buying a boat of your own.

"Hey, the boat's on fire . . . Don't worry, we're sinking faster than it's burning !"


----------



## sabanist

If youre going offshore, why not get a bigger boat?


----------



## cloring

*size of boat!*

My little buddy said it's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean! 

That's actually true. What the marine forecast, and have a reliable motor and safety equipment when and if you break down to include a sea anchor to keep the bow into the waves and a spot or similar to notify sea tow or coast guard to come get you. I've been 40 miles out in my 19' cape horn. Thankfully never broke down, but I'm ready if I do. I have been caught in many a squall which is a bitch, but gives you something to remember and talk about. My boat is solid and will not sink, hope yours is.


----------



## cloring

My girlfriend says it not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean. Not sure what she means by that.


----------



## Floridaboater

I take my 18 cape horn out 30 miles all thw time. Just pick good days where the waves are less than 3 feet and youll be good


----------

